# Infinito Owners



## jemsurvey (Aug 2, 2009)

Just saw a news item on the Bianchi International site and there was this line: "but Bianchi also showcased a restyling of the Infinito". Anyone have inside info on this....I thought my Infinito was perfect the way it was.


----------



## Cruisinscoot (Feb 21, 2010)

I'd like to see it. I agree with you about it not needing changes. However, an Ultegra on the local show room floor sports different tires and stem from what is shown on their site.


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

Looks like the Infinito will be redesigned or at least comestically improved, just like the new HOC for 2010, according to a Bianchi review magazine in italian. We'll see.


----------



## Cruisinscoot (Feb 21, 2010)

Tell me if I am wrong but following the link in the other thread to http://www.ciclonline.com/eng/photo-gallery/category/214-preview-bianchi-2011.html, it looks like the real change to the Infinito is the addition or change to a black frame and possibly the discontinuance of the Athena group.


----------



## jemsurvey (Aug 2, 2009)

Hard to tell by the pics but I did not notice anything that stood out...


----------



## padawan716 (Mar 22, 2008)

Yeah, it's just looks like a new paint scheme.


----------



## softailteamrider (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm curious too.. (subscribing to this thread..)


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

padawan716 said:


> Yeah, it's just looks like a new paint scheme.


To me it looks like the same paint scheme as this year, but with a new black base colour. As long as they don't discontinue the Celeste we're fine.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I just bought my Infinito a few weeks ago. I bought a Celeste/white Infinito with Ultegra 6700 for $3195 out the door, which included tax. On Bianchi's website, it doesn't currently show an Infinito with a Celeste/white paint scheme available with Ultegra 6700. The only colors they show are blue.white, and red/white with the 6700 group set. 

The LBS owner had to order the bike from the California warehouse. He said his Bianchi rep told him they are now offering the 6700 group sets on the 2011 frames. He also told me his rep said there are no frame changes from 2010 to the 2011 models. 

I considered the Veloce group set since it is an Italian bike, however, I paid cash for the bike, and $3195 was all I could afford to pay. I did not want to put anything on a credit card. I'm extremely happy with the bike. I have nearly 200 miles on it since I've been riding the past 1 1/2 weeks.


----------

